# World's Best Ag Schools



## Vol

According to QS....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/the-worlds-best-ag-schools-ranked-NAA-ben-potter/


----------



## Trillium Farm

I did a search for canadian univ and couldn't find one! Did they miss this little area of the world?


----------



## discbinedr

I vote for Back Forty University and Farm Shop College.


----------



## IHCman

I'd have thought Texas would have been up in the top ten. I also kinda thought NDSU or SDSU would be in there somewhere. For some reason Berkley surprises me. I guess I never knew they had an ag program.


----------



## panhandle9400

Piss on berkely , sorry but 1 of the most liberal schools around . Go Oklahoma state cowboys ..........................


----------



## hayray

well my alma matar didn't make it but at least a couple Big Ten schools did.


----------



## deadmoose

hayray said:


> well my alma matar didn't make it but at least a couple Big Ten schools did.


I thought it was a given that all unlisted big 10 schools were just too good for the list they made the playing field unfair?  Just kidding.


----------



## FarmerCline

discbinedr said:


> I vote for Back Forty University and Farm Shop College.


 That's where I'm going! Nothing like learning from real experiences.....can be a costly school to attend at times though.


----------



## deadmoose

I know what you mean Cline. I am currently enrolled as well. My ed @ the U was non ag centered.


----------



## haybaler101

Boiler Up! #5 on the list and class of '95 with three future ag majors on the way.


----------



## cornshucker

panhandle9400 said:


> Piss on berkely , sorry but 1 of the most liberal schools around . Go Oklahoma state cowboys ..........................


Same here I would have thought that if Berkley had an Ag program it would be some kind of organic or vegetarian farming or don't cut any trees forestry program totally blows what little mind I got left.


----------



## deadmoose

Maybe they teach all things cannibus?


----------



## hog987

According to my European friend most schools in Europe are superior to North American schools in ag. What he took 35 years ago there they have only been teaching here for 5 years maybe 10 at the most. He can look at your livestock and tell you about your soil. What you low in. What your high in and what you should do to correct that. Yes I know he is right because he feeds my hay and could tell me about my land from the hay and what it does to his livestock. What he said matches my feed and soil tests.


----------



## deadmoose

Hog- what have the Europeans been keeping from us for the past 25 years?


----------



## deadmoose

Which schools is he comparing his 35 year old education to his 5-10 year old education? If he had it all down why did he go back to school in North America?



hog987 said:


> According to my European friend most schools in Europe are superior to North American schools in ag. What he took 35 years ago there they have only been teaching here for 5 years maybe 10 at the most. He can look at your livestock and tell you about your soil. What you low in. What your high in and what you should do to correct that. Yes I know he is right because he feeds my hay and could tell me about my land from the hay and what it does to his livestock. What he said matches my feed and soil tests.


Which schools did he attend?


----------



## Vol

haybaler101 said:


> Boiler Up! #5 on the list and class of '95 with three future ag majors on the way.


Hah....you better hope the price of beans and corn goes back up with 3 on the way to higher learning.....even with scholarship assistance the cost of attendance is still brutal.....but that is one of the top two greatest things parents can do for their children....education. I would also recommend that while you can, take a special vacation or two together as a family group because it gets almost impossible once they go off to college to get everyone together for any length of time. My youngest graduated a year ago December.....I'm thinking it might be time for the old man to get a new truck. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Nitram

panhandle9400 said:


> Piss on berkely , sorry but 1 of the most liberal schools around . Go Oklahoma state cowboys ..........................


I'm with you no Ost and no Kst.....this article can not and must not be taken seriously.


----------



## swmnhay

discbinedr said:


> I vote for Back Forty University and Farm Shop College.


That's the one I attended.But the farm shop was a shade tree.


----------



## hog987

deadmoose said:


> Which schools is he comparing his 35 year old education to his 5-10 year old education? If he had it all down why did he go back to school in North America?
> 
> Which schools did he attend?


He did not go back to school here but works with different schools with the different breeds of things he develops like chickens and corn. The main school was in Switzerland and than some in Holland.

What do they know over there that we dont here? They focus more on just what fertilizers to use for the soil. What sprays to use on crops. What antibiotics to use on livestock. More focus on the whole picture. Like I said instead of just focusing on how much product we can get per acre and rate of gain per animal. They focus more on nutrient dense foods.. how does what is in this land affect this animal after it eats the plant from this land.

After meeting him I have talked to other who are from other countries or work in ag in other countries. They all say the same thing. In North America we think we are all that but the fact is we are behind.

I have seen slides of a hay field growing on sand in the middle east. They do water it but have massive restrictions on the amount of water. This field would rival the best fields of any haytalk member for both quality and quantity. Yet they can do it in under less than ideal conditions to grow this. Why cant we?


----------



## Vol

We can grow grass on sand here hog.....but there is no need.

Regards, Mike


----------



## hayray

well most of the revolutionary advances in hay equipment were all started in Europe . I do a lot of reading on the Internet and I can say that that study is pretty close to spot on as far as using citations of research from various universities as a criteria.


----------



## Vol

hayray said:


> well most of the revolutionary advances in hay equipment were all started in Europe . I do a lot of reading on the Internet and I can say that that study is pretty close to spot on as far as using citations of research from various universities as a criteria.


Ray, just curious as to what "revolutionary" advances in hay equipment were your readings speaking about?

The small square baler and the round baler were both invented in the US is my understanding....I have seen lots of great improvements in rakes(rotary), mowers(disc) etc. , but nothing what I would term as "revolutionary".......like the small square and round baler....but I could be forgetting about something.

Regards, Mike


----------



## hog987

Vol said:


> Ray, just curious as to what "revolutionary" advances in hay equipment were your readings speaking about?
> 
> The small square baler and the round baler were both invented in the US is my understanding....I have seen lots of great improvements in rakes(rotary), mowers(disc) etc. , but nothing what I would term as "revolutionary".......like the small square and round baler....but I could be forgetting about something.
> 
> Regards, Mike


The knotter was a claas invention. It is what started the company about 100 years ago.

As for hayiny equipment now I buy European designed stuff cause in general its higher quality and more productive than North American designed.


----------



## Vol

hog987 said:


> The knotter was a claas invention. It is what started the company about 100 years ago.
> 
> As for hayiny equipment now I buy European designed stuff cause in general its higher quality and more productive than North American designed.


The knotter is a component....Ray's post was speaking of equipment.

Regards, Mike


----------



## cornshucker

Vol said:


> Ray, just curious as to what "revolutionary" advances in hay equipment were your readings speaking about?
> 
> The small square baler and the round baler were both invented in the US is my understanding....I have seen lots of great improvements in rakes(rotary), mowers(disc) etc. , but nothing what I would term as "revolutionary".......like the small square and round baler....but I could be forgetting about something.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Most things are evolutionary rather than revolutionary the round and square balers are a couple of inventions that could be deemed revolutionary. First pick up square baler definitely can be traced to Ed Nolt. Also often wondered how far Allis-Chalmers would have been ahead of the game if they had just made their roto baler bigger. The knotter was invented by a couple of guys named Appleby and Joseph Barta. in the late 1850's Claas just improved on the design by making the modern billhook some 60 years later. Most revolutionary invention in Ag machinery IMHO the three point hitch, can be traced to two inventers (Harry Ferguson and Willie Sands working together) and is on practically every tractor made today in pretty much the same configuration as the original.


----------



## PaCustomBaler

Like cornshucker said, didn't Claas develop the billhook, not the knotter?

I believe the knotter is genuine Lancaster engineering, but I've been wrong more than I've been right.

As for schools, Iowa State....great school! In the middle of my M.S. Agronomy degree now,....great staff and resources.


----------



## hayray

Well I'm not going to get caught up in semantics regarding revolutionary or evolutionary maybe my terminology may be wrong but much of the hay equipment were currently using I believe the designs started in Europe such as the disc mowers, tedders, rotary Rakes, British genetic cattle, Holsteins, and a lot more. I could be wrong but I really don't give a much more then a couple cents.


----------



## Vol

I believe that the three greatest pieces of hay equipment that impacted hay making as we know it today are:

1. The Tractor

2. Square Baler

3. Round Baler

These 3 pieces revolutionized hay making here in the U.S. Of course mowers and rakes are important too...

All three of the above were invented here in the U.S.

Regards, Mike


----------



## haybaler101

A lot of claims of revolutionary advancements in agriculture from the rest of the world, but the rest of the world still comes to the USA for the answers on how to grow food.


----------



## 560Dennis

Beijing , yep , China , got they got it going. My son went there 2 years ago with Ohio State. They have better equipment than Ohio State. So We are falling behind faster , my opinion , Walmart can't wait to put Chinese ag products on your table.


----------



## haybaler101

Last time I saw a YouTube video of a Chinese wheat harvest they had what looked like a 60's model,self propelled combine unloading into a small pickup. They are going to need to,learn to feed themselves before they try to feed us!


----------



## 560Dennis

According to the numbers China is producing twice the annual wheat production that we are , They number 2 . EU is one , Old machines don't matter . I use an old machine, they do the job .


----------



## haybaler101

But, the last time I checked, I can feed my family of 5 plus 150 chinamen. The chinamen can't grow enough food to support himself.


----------



## 560Dennis

If you feed that many ,do you know their names ?


----------



## Vol

560Dennis said:


> If you feed that many ,do you know their names ?


What kind of question is that?

Mike


----------



## Nitram

That last shot out of the Roman candle you know the one that goes.... phuth


----------



## 560Dennis

Vol said:


> What kind of question is that?
> 
> Mike


I LIVE IN NORTHEAST OHIO. EVERY WEDNESDAY I GO BY THE HUMAN RESOURCES CENTER AND PEOPLE ARE WAITING IN LINE FOR FREE FOOD . WE ARE STILL IN A DEPRESSION HERE.

DO YOU KNOW THE 50 MILLION AMERICANS ARE CONSIDER BY OUR DEPARTMENT OF AG. TO BE BELOW THE POVERTY LEVEL . WHY?

WHAT KIND OF QUESTIONS ARE ARE THESE?

THANK GOD YOU LIVE IN AREA THAT YOU DON'T SEE U.S.A WHERE YOUR NEIGHBOR IS HUNGRY.


----------



## Vol

560Dennis said:


> I LIVE IN NORTHEAST OHIO. EVERY WEDNESDAY I GO BY THE HUMAN RESOURCES CENTER AND PEOPLE ARE WAITING IN LINE FOR FREE FOOD . WE ARE STILL IN A DEPRESSION HERE.
> 
> DO YOU KNOW THE 50 MILLION AMERICANS ARE CONSIDER BY OUR DEPARTMENT OF AG. TO BE BELOW THE POVERTY LEVEL . WHY?
> 
> WHAT KIND OF QUESTIONS ARE ARE THESE?
> 
> THANK GOD YOU LIVE IN AREA THAT YOU DON'T SEE U.S.A WHERE YOUR NEIGHBOR IS HUNGRY.


Did you recently join haytalk to piss and moan and be a nuisance?.....if so, I think you will fit better in another forum on another site. Oh, btw, all caps is a high school thing. And Northeast Ohio is Beverly Hills compared to other places in this world. So thank God you live there and not in some african or muslim crap hole.

Mike


----------



## Nitram

Drops the mic! A walk off grand slam I might add. Thank you Mike


----------



## haybaler101

Thanks Mike, I was just stating a fact the the American farmer feeds 155 people and the Chinese are not self sufficient. And fron another one of his post, he is going organic. Don't have a problem with organic if you can fill a niche market but if all of us go the O, we don't feed as many people, we will depend on China for food, and his lines of hungry at the soup kitchens will explode exponentially.


----------

